# favouraite british owl



## rosy boa mad (Aug 17, 2008)

if other type of owl please state


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

I adore Barn Owls (Not biased, _at all_! :whistling2, but it's Tawny owls every time for me. :flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Short-Eared Owl for me! :no1:


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

There arent any others you've named all five!
I love the long ears as I have one at the bottom of the garden but my favourite is the south African White faced scops, I have one of those as well! 







gruff (SAWFO) 








Guff all grown up!









Hoot the female long eared owl last spring









And hoot all grown up.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

animalstorey said:


> *There arent any others you've named all five!*
> I love the long ears as I have one at the bottom of the garden but my favourite is the south African White faced scops, I have one of those as well!
> image gruff (SAWFO)
> image
> ...


Snowy Owls can be found on the Shetland Isles, & European Eagle Owls are now resident in England.


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

Hope they have there passports stamped as they not listed as britsh owls but the five you mention are. (even though the little owl is an invader) A mate of mine breeds snowies, damn noisy things! Adult barns are beautiful as adults but ugly as young. I lent my barn owl to a falconer who then went and lost her- gutted.
Eagle Owls in Britain an interesting read.

In recent times, snowy owls were briefly British birds: between 1967 and 1975 a pair bred on Fetlar, the Shetland island which is the nearest part of Britain to Norway. They managed to raise at least 16 young but despite careful protection and monitoring, in 1976 the male bird disappeared, and although females continued to visit Fetlar, no more males appeared as suitable mates, and the last birds were seen in 1993.

Also found this: 
Several pair of eagle owls, enormous birds from eastern Europe with 6ft wingspans, have bred here in the past 15 years but as they are all believed to have escaped from captivity, they are not considered British birds – although the situation may change if a regular breeding population establishes itself.


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

barn owl all the way, cos i am biased :lol2:

tell him hes not adorable:










:whistling2:


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Barn owl for me. We have a wild barn owl who is always in the field by our house. At dusk time, it can be seen flying alongside cars on the side road into our village too - that is such an amzing thing to see I can tell you, driving along with a barn owl practically inches from your window!


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

brittone05 said:


> Barn owl for me. We have a wild barn owl who is always in the field by our house. At dusk time, it can be seen flying alongside cars on the side road into our village too - that is such an amzing thing to see I can tell you, driving along with a barn owl practically inches from your window!


 that happened to me a month ago 3pm sunday afternoon beautiful barn owl flew down the lane and over the top of my car. poor thing must have been hungry to be out on such a cold afternoon with the snow on the ground.


----------



## Callia (Aug 8, 2009)

I like them all but it has to be the tawny for me :2thumb:


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

animalstorey said:


> There arent any others you've named all five!


what about a snowy owl?


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

temerist said:


> what about a snowy owl?


They aren't (yet) classed as British. If you look back to page 1 there's a link about eared owls, have a read you may find it interesting.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

barny for me too but only because I have one and he's the best :flrt:


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

tawny here lol


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

animalstorey said:


> They aren't (yet) classed as British. If you look back to page 1 there's a link about eared owls, have a read you may find it interesting.


I have friend that breeds snowy owls .... So they are born here!:whistling2:

Nice one Habu


----------



## Nodders (May 11, 2009)

Barn owls for me .

There's one in my album I painted in watercolours :2thumb:


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

Nodders said:


> Barn owls for me .
> 
> There's one in my album I painted in watercolours :2thumb:


They are protected so I hope u didn't stick the poor thing in your book and paint him!'


----------



## Wigsyboy (Oct 31, 2010)

I love all of them but the long ear is by far my favorite.


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

I'm collecting a little owl next Wednesday! Exciting or what? Should be just under two weeks old by then.


----------

